# Albany, NY - Looking to buy LT Rich Snowrator or Ventrac SSV



## CATMANUNO (Sep 30, 2018)

Please get a hold of me if you know of one for sale or have one for sale.

Looking for (2) units.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Couple of them on Facebook if you venture over there. Ssv is pretty new and from what I’ve researched, the guys that have them, like them so you probably won’t find many selling them unless they lost an account and can’t justify a 20k sidewalk machine. Seems like most people I’ve read or heard reviews from hate the snow rator so you may have some luck with those


----------



## CATMANUNO (Sep 30, 2018)

Anyone have any leads? Still looking for some more equipment. Thanks!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Chances of finding an SSV at this point in time are pretty slim.

I ordered mine in August and hoping for delivery this week yet.

I'm guessing that finding a used one is even slimmer.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Chances of finding an SSV at this point in time are pretty slim.
> 
> I ordered mine in August and hoping for delivery this week yet.
> 
> I'm guessing that finding a used one is even slimmer.


.......


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> .......


I know...you'd be enraged...throwing nuts and bolts at the nut and bolt guy.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I know...you'd be enraged...throwing nuts and bolts at the nut and bolt guy.


Nope....I took Buffy's class on people skills...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Nope....I took Buffy's class on people skills...


Straight face?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Straight face?


Absolutely


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Absolutely


SKW


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

CATMANUNO said:


> Anyone have any leads? Still looking for some more equipment. Thanks!


Are you looking for new or used? The used pricing seems to be right at new almost...


----------



## stoneexc2 (Aug 18, 2007)

Got this one with 175 hours $8300 willing to ship if you arrange it could put on a pallet and ship with fastenal you can call with questions 574-930-0728


----------

